# متجدد : محاضرات حول الجسور bridges وفق كود ال آشتو الامريكي (باللغة العربية)



## م.سامرعقيل (8 يوليو 2014)

كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك.
بعد التحية,
تجدون على الروابط التالية محاضرات لمن يريد أن يدخل إلى عالم تصميم الجسور وفق الكود آشتو 

الجزء الأول 

المحاضرة الأولى:
ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط±, ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© 1 - Download - 4shared


المحاضرة الثانية:
ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط± ,ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© 2 - Download - 4shared

المحاضرة الثالثة حول استخدام خطوط التأثير لحساب أثر الحمولات المتحركة على الجسور على الرابط التالي:
ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط±, ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© 3 - Download - 4shared

المحاضرة الرابعة : تصميم بلاطات الجسور 
ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط±طŒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© 4 - Download - 4shared

المحاضرة الخامسة حول التحليل الإنشائي للجسور الجائزية باستخدام طريقة عوامل التوزيع العرضي..أما موضوع تصميم الجوائز البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد او الفولاذية فسيتم التطرق اليه من خلال مثال شامل في محاضرات الجزء الثاني من هذه المحاضرات انشالله.
المحاضرة على الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/office/Fr0M2K6dce/___5.html

المحاضرة السادسة حول الحمولات المطبقة على العبارات البيتونية والتحليل الانشائي لها...
المحاضرة على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/BuCkvBjRba/___6.html

المحاضرة السابعة من الجزء الأول (أساسيات التحليل الإنشائي للجسور) بعنوان التحليل الإنشائي للركيزة الطرفية (Abutments) ... على الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/office/iMSxQmkace/___7.html

تتمة للمحاضرة السابقة ... المحاضرة الثامنة حول الركائز الوسطية على الرابط..
http://www.4shared.com/office/cDIM_B_0ba/__8.html

المحاضرة الثامنة في تصميم منطقة النهايات anchorage zone على الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/office/pgDWvWh6ce/___15.html


 الجزء الثاني من المحاضرات

المحاضرة الأولى بالديناميك.. مقدمة بسيطة تتناول الاهتزاز الحر لجملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة..على الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/office/M3StxGi6ba/__22.html

المحاضرة الثانية : الحمولات التوافقية
http://www.4shared.com/office/TsPXsDWiba/____23.html

المحاضرة الثالثة بالديناميك...
و التي نستكمل بها المحاضرة السابقة في الحمولات التوافقية و نستعرض فيها تفسير ظاهرة الطنين وفقاً لمبدء الطاقة و الحلقة الهستيرية للتخامد و معامل النقل بالإضافة لمجموعة من الامثلة على الرابط التالي...
http://www.4shared.com/office/our3TofFba/___24.html

المحاضرة الرابعة بالديناميك و التي تخص حساب استجابة جملة SDOF تحت تأثير أنواع مختلفة من الحمولات الديناميكية ( نبضية, خطية , دورية..... الخ). على الرابط التالي...
http://www.4shared.com/office/9LluYVTVba/___25.html

لمحاضرة الخامسة بالديناميك حول استجابة الجمل متعددة درجات الحرية من النوع الأول " درجة حرية واحدة معممة" على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/nmFL59jrba/___26.html

المحاضرة السادسة في الديناميك (استجابة الجمل متعددة درجات الحرية باستخدام أنماط الأهتزاز) على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/_5h37TYqba/___27.html

المحاضرة السابعة بالديناميك، وهي المحاضرة الأهم للمهندس المصمم .. كيفية تصميم المنشأت باستخدام طيف الاستجابة..على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/d2A8_AoHce/___28.html

سنحاول أن نبدأ بالجزء الخاص بموضوع التحليل الزلزالي ...
نبدأ باساسيات علم السيسمولوجيا (علم الزلازل) اللازمة للمهندس المصمم ..مثل نظرية تكتونيك الصفائح ... مالفرق بين الشدة والقدر الزلزالي.. الفرق بين الخطر والخطورة الزلزالية... الخ.

الجزء الأول من المحاضرة 30 يتحدث عن اساسيات علم الزلازل على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/76tXs7ZKce/_30___.html


إن شاء الله سأقوم بانزال بقية المحاضرات بالتتالي (ربما محاضرة في كل اسبوع) حتى نكمل هذه المحاضرات وتكون كمرجع عملي لمهندسي الجسور.

=========



> على الرابط ادناه جميع المحاضرات المرفوعة بواسطة الباشمهندس سامر عقيل من البداية وحتى تاريخ اليوم 26-فبراير-2015
> https://www.mediafire.com/?fos351xyg9m32zn


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 يوليو 2014)

*رد: محاضرة حول الحمولات المطبقة على الجسور وفق الكود آشتو (باللغة العربية).*

محاضرات مميزة...نأمل منك الاستمرار في اعداد المزيد من هذه المحاضرات القيمة.

شكراً جزيلاً

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2014)

*رد: محاضرة حول الحمولات المطبقة على الجسور وفق الكود آشتو (باللغة العربية).*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سامر على هذه المحاضرات المميزة


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يوليو 2014)

*رد: محاضرة حول الحمولات المطبقة على الجسور وفق الكود آشتو (باللغة العربية).*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2014)

*رد: محاضرة حول الحمولات المطبقة على الجسور وفق الكود آشتو (باللغة العربية).*

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (8 يوليو 2014)

شكراً للجميع و إنشالله سأقوم بانزال بقية المحاضرات بالتتالي (ربما محاضرة في كل اسبوع) حتى نكمل هذه المحاضرات وتكون كمرجع عملي لمهندسي الجسور.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (8 يوليو 2014)

جميل جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (8 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ولا تحرمنا من باقي المحاضرات


----------



## ممندس 2000 (9 يوليو 2014)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير ورزقك من واسع رزقه


----------



## said ebeid (10 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزام الله كل خير


----------



## kacimo.samy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خبرا وبارك فيك


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (10 يوليو 2014)

شكرا وربنا يكثر من امثالك


----------



## kazali016 (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سامر على هذه المحاضرات المميزة


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (12 يوليو 2014)

شكراً للجميع..
تتمة لما سبق وكما وعدتكم باستكمال المحاضرات..
المحاضرة الثالثة حول استخدام خطوط التأثير لحساب أثر الحمولات المتحركة على الجسور على الرابط التالي:
ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط±, ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© 3 - Download - 4shared
أرجو ان تكون فيها الفائدة.


----------



## Eng.Ayman Shatat (12 يوليو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sameh_majeed (12 يوليو 2014)

-اخ سامر - عاشت ايدك و اني انتضر المزيد و المزيد لان حاليا اعمل ضمن فريق تصميم جسور في البصره و احتاج توجيهاتكم بهذا الخصوص- علما انه نزلت برامج و كتب كثيره بس احس نفسي ضايع بين المعلومات - 
-الشي الراقي الاضافي انه الدوره عباره عن كتب و ليت افلام فديو- يعني اكثر معلومات باقل وزن ممكن - انتضر الاجزاء الباقيه
- اعمل حاليا ضمن فريق تصاميم جسور نوع Box Girder و باشكال و انواع مختلفه - بوست تينشن و بري تينشن و حتى تسليح عادي - اتمنى توجهني للمصدر او المعادلات الخاصه اللي تتعامل مع البوكس كيردر بكل حالاته - و اكون شاكر


----------



## anass81 (12 يوليو 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكراً للجميع..
> تتمة لما سبق وكما وعدتكم باستكمال المحاضرات..
> المحاضرة الثالثة حول استخدام خطوط التأثير لحساب أثر الحمولات المتحركة على الجسور على الرابط التالي:
> ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط±, ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© 3 - Download - 4shared
> أرجو ان تكون فيها الفائدة.



مشكور أستاذ سامر 
تم إضافة الرابط إلى المشاركه الأولى


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (13 يوليو 2014)

sameh_majeed قال:


> -اخ سامر - عاشت ايدك و اني انتضر المزيد و المزيد لان حاليا اعمل ضمن فريق تصميم جسور في البصره و احتاج توجيهاتكم بهذا الخصوص- علما انه نزلت برامج و كتب كثيره بس احس نفسي ضايع بين المعلومات -
> -الشي الراقي الاضافي انه الدوره عباره عن كتب و ليت افلام فديو- يعني اكثر معلومات باقل وزن ممكن - انتضر الاجزاء الباقيه
> - اعمل حاليا ضمن فريق تصاميم جسور نوع Box Girder و باشكال و انواع مختلفه - بوست تينشن و بري تينشن و حتى تسليح عادي - اتمنى توجهني للمصدر او المعادلات الخاصه اللي تتعامل مع البوكس كيردر بكل حالاته - و اكون شاكر



اهلاً استاذ سامح.. وشكراً لكلامك الجميل... انشالله سيكون هناك محاضرات خاصة بتصميم الجسور البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد.. وفيها سيتم التطرق لمجموعة من أنواع المقاطع العرضية للجسر وأكيد منها المقاطع الصندوقية.. لكن ذلك بعد الانتهاء من الجزء الأول الخاص بأساسيات التحليل و التصميم للجسور
لكنني اتمنى منك و من الجميع المساهمة هنا بانزال اية صور او ملفات مساعدة لتكون الفائدة للجميع وتكون هذه الزاوية شاملة لكل من أراد الدخول الى عالم الجسور.. وانا من طرفي سأقوم بانزال مجموعة من الكتب والمراجع المهمة و التفاصيل اللاحقة للمحاضرات انشالله.


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و انا في الانتضار 
لذا اود ان ارفع الملفات التي اعمل عليها و التي تشمل كتاب التحليل و التصميم و مخطط الاوتوكاد للجسر - ارجو ان تطلع عليه و اعلامي برايكم 
رابط الكتاب 
Bridge structures analysis manual - Download - 4shared
رابط الرسم 
Box Girder Sections - Download - 4shared


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالي وفي انتظار ابداعاتك وشروحاتك في الكباري علي احر من الجمر
ربنا يديك الصحة ويوفقك ويكرمك


----------



## hassan_stru (16 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير
وياريت رفع جميع المحاضرات مره واحده للاهميه


----------



## anass81 (16 يوليو 2014)

hassan_stru قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير
> وياريت رفع جميع المحاضرات مره واحده للاهميه



وعليكم السلام 

المحاضرات ليست جاهزة بشكل كامل لدى المهندس سامر وهو يقوم بتدقيقها و مراجعتها ومن ثم رفعها بعد الانتهاء منها


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 يوليو 2014)

sameh_majeed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و انا في الانتضار
> لذا اود ان ارفع الملفات التي اعمل عليها و التي تشمل كتاب التحليل و التصميم و مخطط الاوتوكاد للجسر - ارجو ان تطلع عليه و اعلامي برايكم
> رابط الكتاب
> Bridge structures analysis manual - Download - 4shared
> ...



أخ سامح. بارك الله فيك وأعطاك العافية على الجهد المبذول.
بداية أنا اسف على تأخري بالرد لكن ظروف العمل لا تسمح بالمتابعة المستمرة.. انا اطلعت على الملف الذي قمت برفعه عن الجسر الذي تعمل عليه.. وقد اطلعت عليه بشكل سريع جداً.. وهذه بعض الأمور التي احب ان الفت انتباهك لها..
1- اللوحة تحوي كوفراج الجسر و تسليح الركيزة الطرفية Abutment فقط.... وكما فهمت فإن الجسر ذو جملة إنشائية " جائز مستمر على عدة مجازات" واقتراحي لك بداية ان تضع المجاز الطرفي أقل من المجاز الداخلي لأن ذلك يعطي مغلف عزم أفضل بين المجازات وخاصة اذا كنت ستعتمد على سبق الإجهاد لأن ذلك غير واضح بالرسومات.. كما أن مفهوم بلاطة متمفصلة (Hing slab) المستخدم بحالة الجوائز I لايستخدم بحالة المقاطع الصندوقية بل استمرارية كاملة ..وأنا شخصياً لا أفضل البلاطة المتفصلة حتى بحالة الجوائز I .. وبكل الأحوال لا تنسى أخذ اثر الحرارة بعين الاعتبار .
2-يمكن لك أن تجعل سماكة الأجساد Webs (أو البلاطات العلوية والسفلية بحال الحاجة) بالمقطع الصندوقي متغيرة فهذا يخفف من الوزن الذاتي والذي يعتبر هو المسيطر بحالة الجسور ذات المقاطع الصندوقية. ولا اعرف لماذا لديك الجسد الوسطي ذو سماكة أكبر من بقية الأجساد المجاورة ؟؟ واذا كان السبب هو وجود عامود الأنارة فوقه.. يمكنك أن تحل الموضوع بتكبير منطقة الشطفة بين البلاطة والاجساد بدلاً من زيادة سماكة الجسد على طول الجسر.
3- هل انت بحاجة لهذه الديافرامات الوسطية الرابطة (3 ديافرامات داخلية واثنتين طرفيتيين) من أجل جسر صندوقي و بمجاز 35 متر؟؟.... وبكل الأحوال لماذا الديافارم الوسطي بسماكة 80 سم؟
4- انتبه عند دراسة الديافرام الطرفي ان تقوم بدراسته بعناية لأن المساند لديك (Bearings) لا تقع تحت الأجساد مباشرة. ويفضل هنا اللجوء لطريقة STM لحساب التسليح اللازم.
5- اذا كنت ستعتمد على سبق الإجهاد بدلاً من التسليح العادي انتبه لزيادة كمية التسليح ضمن الجسد لأن المنطقة الطرفية End Zone اللازمة لتحول القوى من مركزة الى موزعة وما ينتج عن ذلك من قوى شد هي أكبر من سماكة الديافارم الطرفي المعتمدة.. وبكل الأحوال اذا اعتمد سبق الإجهاد تستطيع تخفيض السماكة المعتمدة للمقطع أو على الأقل اجعل المقطع متغير الارتفاع فهذا يعطي جمالية أكبر للجسر.
6-لماذا المسافة بين الأوتاد Piles صغيرة و المسافة بين الوتد وطرف القبعة كبيرة ؟؟ يمكنك إزاحة الاوتاد من كل طرف فهذا يزيد المقاومة على العزم و خاصة انك تعتمد ركيزة طرفية جدارية وبالتالي هناك عزوم ناتجة عن ضغط التربة يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار بالإضافة لأي قوى افقية أخرى... 
7- يمكنك اختيار شكل اسهل للتنفيذ من أجل الركيزة الطرفية.
8- تحقق من الانتقال الناتج بأعلى الركيزة الطرفية لتستطيع ان تقرر طبيعة ضغط التربة هل هو أثناء الراحة (at rest) أم فعال (active) حيث ان الركيزة الطرفية abutment لديك لها صلابة كبيرة.
9-الجدار الراجع wing wall المتصل مع الركيزة الطرفية غير واضح بالرسومات.
10- هل احتجت لقبعة أوتاد PileCap بارتفاع 120 سم فوق أوتاد بقطر 40 سم.. تأكد من قيمة ارتفاع الركيزة لديك و تأكد أن اوتاد بهذا القطر تستطيع أن تحمل رد الفعل ( إنشائياً و جيوتكنيكياً) .. وبكل الأحوال فإن وجود أساور بهذه الكثافة لقبعة الأوتاد او تسليح توزيع ضمن القبعة أو جدار الركيزة بقطر 25 يحتاج لتبرير! 
11- لم تذكر نوعية التربة.. لكن اذا كان المشروع بالبصرة والتربة هي تربة غضارية (طينية Cly) كما هو الحال في معظم المناطق هناك و من أجل أوتاد بقطر 40 سم مسبقة الصنع ... انتبه لأخذ قيمة هبوط الأساسات لديك بعين الاعتبار أثناء التحليل... 
12- المقطع العرضي للجسر مع الركيزة الوسطية يظهر أن المقطع الصندوقي أفقي وانت لا تستخدم طبقة ميول بيتونية... كيف سيتم تامين الميل العرضي اللازم للطريق فوق الجسر؟
هذه بعض الملاحظات السريعة.. اتمنى ان تكون فيها الفائدة.
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (19 يوليو 2014)

تصميم بلاطات الجسور 
ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط³ظˆط±طŒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© 4 - Download - 4shared


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سامر

​


----------



## jameel alkaisi (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moneb (22 يوليو 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (28 يوليو 2014)

بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك... كل عام والجميع بألف خير..
وبهذه المناسبة ...
المحاضرة الخامسة حول التحليل الإنشائي للجسور الجائزية باستخدام طريقة عوامل التوزيع العرضي..أما موضوع تصميم الجوائز البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد او الفولاذية فسيتم التطرق اليه من خلال مثال شامل في محاضرات الجزء الثاني من هذه المحاضرات انشالله.
المحاضرة على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/Fr0M2K6dce/___5.html

ولكم مني كل التمنيات بالخير..


----------



## kazali016 (29 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
كل عام وانتم بخير
تقبل الله طاعتكم


----------



## mousabadr (29 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-sharif (29 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمادالحوت (30 يوليو 2014)

thank you


----------



## ibrahim-yousef (1 أغسطس 2014)

*رسالة شكر*

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير ورزقك من واسع رزقه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رامي الحسن (2 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس فعلا عمل رائع ومميز ونادر


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (3 أغسطس 2014)

حياك الله


----------



## مهندس عامر (3 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله في جهودكم الموضوع يستحق المتابعه والتواصل


----------



## sameh_majeed (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ سامر على ملاخظاتك القيمه- عاشت ايدك و اني انتضر بع ملفات الدوره.
بالمناسبه استاذ احب اخذ رايك بشي مهم. وهو انه لكيت كثير برامج تصمم الجسور و هاي البرامج هي : 
Larsa 4D, CSI Bridge , LeapBridge 
فاحب اعرف شنو رايك بهاي البرامج ,, و اي واحد من هاي البرامج تنصح انه ادرسه و استخدمه


----------



## sameh_majeed (4 أغسطس 2014)

و راح ارفع هاي البرامج كامله لهذا الموقع و اتمنى تنصحني بالبرامج التي يعتد بها في مجال التصميم و التحليل 
اول شي برنامج لارسا 
Larsa 4D
http://www.4shared.com/rar/e_yrQrOqce/Larsa_4D_v70164.html

برنامج ثاني بسيط وهو QC on Bridge
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Tm8a7k0Kce/QC_onBRIDGE.html


----------



## sameh_majeed (5 أغسطس 2014)

برنامج اخر وهو برنامج Bentley LEAP Bridge Enterprise V8i 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/m9v5WtcYce/BentleyLEAPBridgeEnterpriseV8i.html


----------



## sameh_majeed (5 أغسطس 2014)

و في النهايه احر البرامج الخاصه بتصميم الجسور برنامج CSI Bridge 
http://www.4shared.com/file/OAlRDMEDce/CSI_BRIDGE_2014_V1602.html


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (5 أغسطس 2014)

sameh_majeed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استاذ سامر على ملاخظاتك القيمه- عاشت ايدك و اني انتضر بع ملفات الدوره.
> بالمناسبه استاذ احب اخذ رايك بشي مهم. وهو انه لكيت كثير برامج تصمم الجسور و هاي البرامج هي :
> Larsa 4D, CSI Bridge , LeapBridge
> فاحب اعرف شنو رايك بهاي البرامج ,, و اي واحد من هاي البرامج تنصح انه ادرسه و استخدمه



بداية شكرا الك لتنزيلك روابط البرامج، بالنسبة لي ومن خلال خبرتي الخاصة:
- أنا شخصياً افضل برنامج الساب و الميداس للجسور بالحالة العامة لأن مصداقية النتائج عالية فيهما و الـ Lusas بشكل أقل...
- من أجل حالات إجهادية خاصة فيمكن اللجوء لـ CIVILFEM الذي يتم تنزيله فوق الـ ANSYS..... 
- أما بقية البرامج الأخرى فهي تتراوح بين الوسط والجيدة... ويمكن استخدامهم في بعض الحالات والتي تشعر ان الساب و الميداس ليسا بنفس القدرة مثل الجسور ذات الجوائز مسبقة الصنع مسبقة الإجهاد أو عند تصميم الجزء السفلي للجسر... الخ. حيث يمكن أن تجد العديد من البرامج التي تكون اختصاصية من أجل هذه العناصر أ كبديل عن ملفات الاكسل المتوافرة بكثرة على النت.

انا حالياً قد رجعت الى سوريا.. لكن اذا قُدر لنا العودة الى العراق في المستقبل...انشالله بنشوف مشاريع الجسور تبعك على أرض الواقع.
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق .....


----------



## القافله (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير ورزقك من واسع رزقه​


----------



## م.القناص (7 أغسطس 2014)

محاضرات رائعة شكرا لك.


----------



## الشبل 71 (7 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورررررر


----------



## مهندس عامر (8 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله بيك استاذ سامر و علوى ان تخصص محاظرات بالفيديو وبالبرنامج ساب او ميداس لمثال تطبيقي وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (11 أغسطس 2014)

المحاضرة السادسة حول الحمولات المطبقة على العبارات البيتونية والتحليل الانشائي لها...
المحاضرة على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/BuCkvBjRba/___6.html
اتمنى ان تكون فيها الفائدة...وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.

من المهم ذكر ان هذه المحاضرات يتم تحضيرها بوقت قياسي.. ومن ثم اعادة كتابتها على الورد و من ثم تنسيقها.. وهذا مايجعل امكانية الخطأ واردة هنا أو هناك.. والله وان الهدف الاساسي لهذه المحاضرات هو كسر ذلك القيد و احتكار العلم الذي يضعه مهندسي الجسور و قلة من اساتذة الجامعة -الذين يملكون خبرة حقيقة أوعملية في هذا المجال- على طالبي العلم ... فان وجد احدكم خطأ ما..فأرجو الا يبخل علينا بالدلالة عليه حتى نتفاداه في النسخة الثانية من هذه المحاضرات... والله ولي التوفيق.


سامر عقيل.


----------



## anass81 (12 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة حول الحمولات المطبقة على العبارات البيتونية والتحليل الانشائي لها...
> المحاضرة على الرابط التالي:
> http://www.4shared.com/office/BuCkvBjRba/___6.html
> اتمنى ان تكون فيها الفائدة...وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
> ...



مشكور اخي سامر 
تم الاضافة


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (12 أغسطس 2014)

محاضرات قيمة جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim-yousef (16 أغسطس 2014)

*رسالة شكر*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك الله لما فيه خير للعالمين


----------



## ام بكر2 (18 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## عمر جعفر البشري (18 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم..
المحاضرة السابعة من الجزء الأول (أساسيات التحليل الإنشائي للجسور) بعنوان التحليل الإنشائي للركيزة الطرفية (Abutments) ... على الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/office/iMSxQmkace/___7.html

اتمنى أن تكون فيها الفائدة المرجوة.

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
سامر عقيل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2014)

الله يباركلك ويديك الصحة ياهندسة


----------



## parasismic (20 أغسطس 2014)

الوضوح و الشرح المدعم بأمثلة جعل هذه المحاضرات غاية في النفع و الفائدة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبودي المهندس (21 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سامر وربي يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك....


----------



## اديب الفهد (23 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## اديب الفهد (23 أغسطس 2014)

الشكر الكثير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس القدير سامر عقيل .. 
أسمح لى أن أشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع حقا وتلك المحاضرت المرتبة وذات المادة العلمية المفيدة 
وهى لاشك تعكس جهدا فائقا حتى يأتى إخراج تلك المحاضرت بذلك الشكل المفيد 
أحييك وأشكرك ..

ولكن لدى فقط ملاحظة بسيطة أود أن أنوه إليها لو أذنت لى بذلك
فقد لاحظت أنك تضع مثل خلفية باللون الرمادى الفاتح بكامل كل صفحة مكتوب عليها أسمك 
إننى أعرف انك تصنع هذا حفاظا على الملكية الفكرية لهذا العمل وإننى أتفق معك تماما فى ذلك
لكن ذلك قد يكون له أثر مجهد للعين خاصة مع كبار العمر من أمثالى ..
فأستكمالا لتلك الفائدة وحتى يكون هذا العمل الجليل على أفضل شكل له من الإخراج ربما 
يمكنك إضافة هامش بأعلى أو أسفل الصفحة يوضح مؤلف هذا العمل ...

مرة أخرى أكرر جزيل شكرى لك على هذا المؤلف الرائع وأرى أنك لديك موهبة رائعة فى كتابة مؤلفات علمية ذات مستوى جيد وأمل أن تكون هذه نواة طيبة لسلسلة من المؤلفات المعلمية المميزة بإذن الله

خالص تحياتى


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jameel alkaisi (28 أغسطس 2014)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled murgan (28 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بعد التحية،
تتمة للمحاضرة السابقة ... المحاضرة الثامنة حول الركائز الوسطية على الرابط..
http://www.4shared.com/office/cDIM_B_0ba/__8.html

اتمنى ان يكون فيها الفائدة.


----------



## kazali016 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود قدور (9 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اوجه للمهنس سامر جزيل الشكر على المحاضرات و حقيقة هي فجوة كبيرة عند كثير من المهندسين 
و لي سؤال عن موضوع camber في الجوائز:
في حالة الجوائز مسبقة الصب يتم وضع comber في السطح الذي سيتم صب الجائز فوقه و السؤال عند تركيب الجائز و قبل صب البلاطة ما هي القيمة المتبقية منه و كيف يتم حسابها علما انها ضرورية احساب مناسيب البلاطة المصبوبة بالموقع
و السؤال الثاني لم لا يتم اخذ camber بالاعتبار عند صب الجوائز مسبقة الاجهاد


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بعد التحية،
من المواضيع المهمة جداً لمهندس الجسور و كل من يعمل بمجال المنشأت مسبقة الإجهاد هو موضوع تصميم مناطق النهايات في الجوائز البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد (Anchorage Zone) ... وهذا الموضوع عادة لا يتم ذكره في المحاضرات الجامعية أو على الاقل لايتم توضيحه بالشكل الكافي ... مما يجعل هناك دوماً مشكلة عند المصمم في تصميم هذه المنطقة وهذا ما يدفع كثيير من مهندسي الجسور إلى اعتماد دوماً تسليح ثابت لهذه المنطقة مأخوذ من جسور سابقه و اعتماده ...

في هذه المحاضرة تم توضيح مفهوم منطقة النهايات و كيفية تصميمها مع استعراض امثلة عملية لتصميم هذه المنطقة...
المحاضرة على الرابط التالي..
http://www.4shared.com/office/pgDWvWh6ce/___15.html
أرجو أن اكون قد وفقت في شرح هذا الموضوع رغم صعوبته.

سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (10 سبتمبر 2014)

محمود قدور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اوجه للمهنس سامر جزيل الشكر على المحاضرات و حقيقة هي فجوة كبيرة عند كثير من المهندسين
> و لي سؤال عن موضوع camber في الجوائز:
> في حالة الجوائز مسبقة الصب يتم وضع comber في السطح الذي سيتم صب الجائز فوقه و السؤال عند تركيب الجائز و قبل صب البلاطة ما هي القيمة المتبقية منه و كيف يتم حسابها علما انها ضرورية احساب مناسيب البلاطة المصبوبة بالموقع
> و السؤال الثاني لم لا يتم اخذ camber بالاعتبار عند صب الجوائز مسبقة الاجهاد



بداية شكرا على كلامك الجميل...
سيكون هناك بأحد المحاضرات القادمة إنشالله حديث بشكل مفصل عن موضوع السهم و تفاصيل حسابه...
اذا اردت طريقة الحساب حالياً فيمكنك العودة لكتاب Nawi و قد رفعته على صفحتي بالفورشيرد...
ولكن بشكل مختصر استطيع أن أقول:
إن أسهل طريقة للتعامل مع الانتقالات في المرحلة الاستثمارية هي اللجوء لطريقة الحمولة المكافئة و بعد تحصيل الحمولة المكافئة مع الحمولات المطبقة تصبح مسألة بسيطة يمكن حساب الانتقالات وفق قوانين مقاومة المواد المعروفة للمقاطع المرنة والمتجانسة.
تصبح المسألة أكثر تعقيداً بحالة السماح للتشققات بالمرحلة الاستثمارية وعندها يتم الحساب على مرحلتين , المرحلة الأولى نقوم بحساب الحمولة الموافقة لتشكل الشقوق (أي تولد عزم مساو لعزم التشقق) ثم حساب الانتقالات الموافقة لهذه لحمولة لكن بأخذ عزم عطالة المقطع كامل Ig .
أما المرحلة الثانية نقوم بحساب الانتقال الناتج عن بقية الحمولة (أي الحمولة الكلية مطروح منها الحمولة الموافقة للتشقق) لكن باعتماد عزم العطالة للمقطع المتشقق Icr (بشكل مشابه لحساب الانتقال في العناصر البيتونية المسلحة) وتكون قيمة الانتقال الكلي هو مجموع قيمة الانتقالين.

يمكن أن يتم الحساب بدون اللجوء لطريقة تجزئة الحمولة عن طريق استخدم عزم عطالة فعال بدلاً من عزم العطالة الكلي و تعطى علاقة عزم العطالة الفعال بالعلاقة المعروفة بالكودات.

يعتبر حساب اثر الزمن على قيمة السهم من الأمور المعقدة في العناصر البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد .. بسبب كثرة العوامل التي تدخل بالمعادلة و عدم القدرة على ضبط هذه المعاملات .. لكن تعطي المراجع جداول مبسطة تقريبية من أجل استنتاج قيمة السهم طويل الأمد بدلالة الزمن و السهم الآني.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 سبتمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> اذا اردت طريقة الحساب حالياً فيمكنك العودة لكتاب Nawi و قد رفعته على صفحتي بالفورشيرد...



Concrete construction engineering handbook by Edward G. Nawy 2nd Ed-2008-0849374928.pdf

http://libgen.org/get.php?md5=196F57F77F167AA95B1F8E4B713F23D2
http://libgen.org/book/index.php?md5=196F57F77F167AA95B1F8E4B713F23D2


Prestressed Concrete: A Fundamental Approach by Edward G. Nawy -2002

http://libgen.org/get.php?md5=0903488EF6C750AC906FB2607E9BCFD2
http://libgen.org/book/index.php?md5=0903488EF6C750AC906FB2607E9BCFD2


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (12 سبتمبر 2014)

_جزاك الله خيراً _​


----------



## امل محمد فارس (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك
محاضرات في قمة الروعة وبشكل مبسط
لك الشكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات المميزة


----------



## eng dardir (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zeeko (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير.

لدي سؤال على السريع:
هل هناك كود لجسور المشاة ؟


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 سبتمبر 2014)

بعد التحية للجميع،
بدأنا بعونه تعالى الجزء الثاني من الدورة في الهئية العامة للجسور و هي حول التصميم الزلزالي للجسور وتشمل هذه الدورة محاضرات باساسيات التحليل الديناميكي قبل الانتقال إلى موضوع التصميم الزلزالي و تفاصبل تصاميم العناصر البيتونية المسلحة المقاومة للزلازل و ننتقل بعدها للحديث عن كيفية تصميم اجهزة العزل الزلزالي و المخمدات و انتهاء بكيفية تصميم الجسور لمقاومة الحمولات الانفجارية.

بالنسبة لموضوع الديناميك.. فإن علم الديناميك مثل معظم مواضيع التحليل الإنشائي لايوجد فيه ذاك التطور الكبير منذ زمن طويل لكن يبقى لكل محاضر طريقته في انتقاء المواضيع التي يشعر أنها مهمة و كيفية شرحه للمفاهيم و المصطلحات الهندسية التي يتناولها في محاضراته.
بالنسبة لي..فأنا كنت دوماً أجد أن المهندسين الراغبين في الدخول لهذا العلم عند قرائتهم لمرجع بالديناميك يشعرون بالصعوبة الكبيرة نتيجة كثرة المعادلات الرياضية و استنتاجات القوانين و حل لمشاكل ديناميكية بعيدة عن مجال الهندسة المدنية مما يدفعهم نهاية لترك قرائتهم لهذا المرجع والانتقال لمواضيع أخرى.

نصادف هذه المشكلة في كثير من المواد الجامعية مثل نطرية المرونة و نظرية اللدونة و طريقة العناصر المحددة..الخ. حيث يتم التركيز على النواحي الرياضية و ليس الهندسية.. فمثلاً تجد في طريقة العناصر المحددة بعد عشرات المحاضرات و بعد انتهاء المادة تأتي لتسأل أبسط الأسئلة مثل لماذا ندعوها طريقة وليس نظرية ولماذ لانعتمد على النظرية الاساسية ؟ ان كنت تقول عناصر محددة فماذا نقصد بالعناصر اللامحددة ومتى نستخدمها؟ عملياً متى نختار تقسيم مربع أو مثلث...الخ من هذه الاسئلة البسيطة... نفس المشكلة بالديناميك و الزلازل..فتأتي لمن يتحدث وتقول له ماذا يعني أنماط الاهتزاز فلا يعرف أن يعطيك جملة مفيدة إلا هي أشكال الاهتزاز التي يأخذها المنشاة .. أو متى يكون التخامد ذو أثر ايجابي و متى يكون سلبي؟ لماذا لطيف الاستجابة عتبة عظمى لا تتعلق بتغير دور الاهتزاز؟؟ و غيرها من هذه الاسئلة البسيطة..فتجد أنها غير واضحة في ذهن المهندس.


إن ما تقدم هو فقط لأقول نصيحتي لمن أراد الدخول إلى عالم الديناميك ..أن يتعامل معه كمهندس ولبس كرياضي و أن تبدأ بالشعور بالارقام..فعندما نقول أن تردد اهتزاز قيمة ما ..فيجب عليك تخيل هذه الجملة و كيف تهتز؟ مثلاً.... و ايمانا مني يهذه الفلسفة فإنني حاولت في هذه المحاضرات التركيز على المواضيع الهندسية دون الاهتمام بالنواحي الرياضية... و ارجو ان يكون الله قد وفقني بذلك..

المحاضرة الأولى بالديناميك.. مقدمة بسيطة تتناول الاهتزاز الحر لجملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة..على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/XEKxy7HQba/___22.html

و بشكل مشابه للجزء الأول.. فأننا سنحاول انزال محاضرة في كل اسبوع تقريباُ.
ارجو أن تكون فيها الفائدة المرجوة.

م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> المحاضرة الأولى بالديناميك.. مقدمة بسيطة تتناول الاهتزاز الحر لجملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة..على الرابط التالي:
> http://www.4shared.com/office/XEKxy7HQba/___22.html
> 
> و بشكل مشابه للجزء الأول.. فأننا سنحاول انزال محاضرة في كل اسبوع تقريباُ.
> ...



ما شاء الله [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] شرح ممتع وباللغة العربية قلما نجدة, ونحن معك وفي انتظار كل جديد منكم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (18 سبتمبر 2014)

zeeko قال:


> جزاكم الله خير.
> 
> لدي سؤال على السريع:
> هل هناك كود لجسور المشاة ؟




بالحقيقة إن كودات جسور السيارت نفسها مثل الاشتو أو الكندي..الخ. تحتوي على العديد من الاشتراطات فيما يخص جسور المشاة من حيث الحمولات المطبقة و تراكيب الحمولات و اشتارطات القساوة اللازمة لضمان راحة حركة المشاة أو عند دراسة الاثر الديناميكي ..الخ. كما توجد العديد من الاصدارات الخاصة كتوجيهات للمهندسين تصدر عن مراكز الابحاث أو النقابات بهذا الخصوص.

انظر الملف المرفق و هو بعنوان ..
Lrfd guide specifications for the design of pedestrian bridges


----------



## Mohamed laith (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير.


----------



## body55 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خيرbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## body55 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سامر على هذه المحاضرات المميزةبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## abosadeer (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zaidihsan (25 سبتمبر 2014)

يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس مجهود رائع


----------



## parasismic (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ريثما يستكمل الأستاذ الفاضل سامر محاضرات الجسور القيمة ورجاء عموم الفائدة تجدون فيما يلي فيديو يستعرض كيفية بناء جسر باستخدام الكمرات مسبقة الصنع.

http://www.bridgeweb.com/Article/default.aspx?&id=2991&typeid=8


----------



## parasismic (28 سبتمبر 2014)

رابط آخر للفيديو السابق

http://www.4cyc.com/play-T6xsGlWAXzg


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (29 سبتمبر 2014)

parasismic قال:


> ريثما يستكمل الأستاذ الفاضل سامر محاضرات الجسور القيمة ورجاء عموم الفائدة تجدون فيما يلي فيديو يستعرض كيفية بناء جسر باستخدام الكمرات مسبقة الصنع.
> 
> http://www.bridgeweb.com/Article/default.aspx?&id=2991&typeid=8



لك مني كل الشكر على مشاركتك ... المحاضرة القادمة خلال يومين إنشالله...


----------



## mostafa_badran (30 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (30 سبتمبر 2014)

تُعتبر حالة الحمولات التوافقية (Harmonic) من أهم أنواع الحالات التي يجب أن يدرسها المهندس بعناية لأنها الحالة الأكثر انتشاراً من الناحية التطبيقية، حيث تعتبر حالة الاهتزازات الناتجة عن المولدات و الآليات الميكانيكية بالحالة العامة ذات طبيعة توافقية. كما أن فهم استجابة المنشآت تحت تأثير الحمولة الزلزالية تعتمد في أساسها على فهم طبيعة الاستجابة تحت تأثير الحمولة التوافقية، لذلك فقد تم تخصيص محاضرتين كاملتين لدراسة هذه الحالة و مناقشة جميع التفاصيل المهمة فيها.؟
في الجزء الأول ..ستجد إجابة حول بعض الأسئلة الهامة .. مثل هل دوماً يكون الأثر الديناميكي لتطبيق الحمولة يزيد من الانتقالات؟ أو هل دوماً بزيادة التخامد يقل الانتقال الناتج؟ و متى يحصل الطنين بحالة وجود التخامد؟ .... الخ. 
المحاضرة على الرابط التالي..
http://www.4shared.com/office/TsPXsDWiba/____23.html

أرجو أن تكون في هذه المحاضرة الفائدة المرجوة.

سامر عقيل.
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


فقط تصحيح بسيط . بالمحاضرة 22 عند تعريف التواتر الدوراني الطبيعي في الصفحة 11 فيرجى تعديل كلمة 
cyclic بكلمة Circular


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## parasismic (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*Stretching the Limit*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كمشاركة بسيطة مني اليكم أحد الابداعات الهندسية الحديثة في مجال الجسور، أترككم تطالعون ماورد في هذا الشأن في الملف الموجود في المرفقات. 





[/IMG]









[/IMG]


بارك الله في الأستاذ المهندس سامر على فتح هذا الموضوع الرائع و على ما قدمه من مشاركات و شروحات قيمة على الرغم من انشغاله الكبير.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (10 أكتوبر 2014)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كمشاركة بسيطة مني اليكم أحد الابداعات الهندسية الحديثة في مجال الجسور، أترككم تطالعون ماورد في هذا الشأن في الملف الموجود في المرفقات.
> 
> ...



شكرا لك على جميع مشاركاتك ... وانا حقيقة اقدر ذلك..
بالنسبة للجسور المعلقة.... مهما كان الموضوع معقد.... فإنه ليس من المستحيل أن يتعلمه المهندس .. لكن المشكلة في هذه الانواع من الجسور إن من يعلم حقيقة كيفية التصميم أو اسرار هذا التصميم يحاول دوماً إبقاءه لنفسه او للششركة التي يعمل بها..و لذلك سأحاول جهدي أن يتوفر بعض الوقت الكافي للحديث عن موضوع الجسور المعلقة و حالات اللاستقرار الناتجة عن الايروديناميك في هذه الانواع من الجسور... وبالحقيقة حالياً نحن نعمل على مشروع مشابه.

المحاضرة القادمة بالديناميك تقريباً اصبحت منتهية و سأقوم بانزالها في اليومين القادمين أنشالله.
تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## ahmednafie (10 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم م/ سامر
ارجو من حضرتك لو معاك هذا الكود ان تقوم برفعه ولك جزيل الشكر
"LRFD Bridge Design Guide Specifications for GFRPReinforced
Concrete Bridge Decks and Traffic Railings,"
American Association of State Highway and Transportation
Officials, Washington, D.C., (2009), 68p.


----------



## kiloNewton (11 أكتوبر 2014)

engineer samer could please talk about the torsional mode and torsion in basic structural dynamics
thank you


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 أكتوبر 2014)

المكرم المهندس/سامر عقيل
بعد التحية
شكر وافر وتقدير لسيادتكم علي ماتقدمونه من علم وفير

نرجو من سيادتكم اذا بالامكان رفع اي برامج اكسل تخص التصميم للجسور
ولكم وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## body55 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس فعلا عمل رائع ومميز ونادرmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (13 أكتوبر 2014)

بعد التحية،
المحاضرة الثالثة بالديناميك...
و التي نستكمل بها المحاضرة السابقة في الحمولات التوافقية و نستعرض فيها تفسير ظاهرة الطنين وفقاً لمبدء الطاقة و الحلقة الهستيرية للتخامد و معامل النقل بالإضافة لمجموعة من الامثلة على الرابط التالي...
http://www.4shared.com/office/our3TofFba/___24.html
ارجو ان تكون فيها الفائدة..

م. سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## م-محمد لطف الثلايا (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Amer twfik (14 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو فيه مشروع كامل بملفات كاد ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## parasismic (17 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الفيديو التالي يستعرض المحاكاة الزلزالية لجسر و جانبا من التكنولوجيا المستخدمة لمقاومة الزلازل
http://cleanutube.com/play-gUwUBtjsWTw

تحياتي


----------



## mumtaz970 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخ المهندس سامر عقيل لا يسعني الا ان ادعوا لك بالتوفيق واسأل الله ان يثمن مجهودك حسنات في ميزان الاخرة ....

ونتمنى ان تسعفنا بالمحاضرة رقم 14 والمحاضرة رقم 9 والمحاضرات الاخرى ان امكن (محاضرة مساند الارتكاز المطاطية) ولك منا كل التحيات


----------



## ropenhod (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## mumtaz970 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي م سامر عقيل هل المحاضرة 14 بما تخص البادات متوفرة لديك وشكرا


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المحاضرات وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (19 أكتوبر 2014)

mumtaz970 قال:


> الاخ المهندس سامر عقيل لا يسعني الا ان ادعوا لك بالتوفيق واسأل الله ان يثمن مجهودك حسنات في ميزان الاخرة ....
> 
> ونتمنى ان تسعفنا بالمحاضرة رقم 14 والمحاضرة رقم 9 والمحاضرات الاخرى ان امكن (محاضرة مساند الارتكاز المطاطية) ولك منا كل التحيات



شكرا على كلامك الجميل... في الحقيقة إن المحاضرتين متوافرة عندي لكنها جاهزة على الورق... وعملية إعادة كتابتها على الورد و تنسيقها و تدقيقها يأخذ حقيقة وقت و جهد كبير جداُ .... لكن بالنهاية انا مقتنع باستكمال جميع المحاضرات ....لكن ارجو ان تغفروا لي قليلاً البطئ بالعمل لأنكم أعلم بموضوع الوقت المتاح...


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> المكرم المهندس/سامر عقيل
> بعد التحية
> شكر وافر وتقدير لسيادتكم علي ماتقدمونه من علم وفير
> 
> ...



أهلاً استاذ أيمن...
بالحقيقة أنا لا اعتمد كثيراً على الاكسل ..لأني معتاد على إلتصميم من خلال إنشاء نموذج فراغي للجسر... لكن لدي مجموعة من ملفات الاكسل المجمعة من هنا و هناك وساقوم برفعها لاحقاُ إنشالله مع مجموعة من الكتب في هذا المجال.
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## WADHAH (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_iraq1973 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mumtaz970 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم م سامر عقيل ... ممكن توضيح وحسب فراغك لسؤال يخص المساند المطاطية (البادات) # من الافضل لاسناد الكيردر الكونكريت هل المساند المصنعة من مطاط الكلوربلورين ام النيوبلورين ...... وهل ظروف الخزن لها تأثير على عمر المساند المطاطية ..... اي في حالة خزنها في ظروف طبيعية ودرجات حرارة العراق الصيفية المعروفة لمدة خمس سنوات هل هناك تأثير على خواصها الكيميائية وشكراً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أكتوبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> أهلاً استاذ أيمن...
> بالحقيقة أنا لا اعتمد كثيراً على الاكسل ..لأني معتاد على إلتصميم من خلال إنشاء نموذج فراغي للجسر... لكن لدي مجموعة من ملفات الاكسل المجمعة من هنا و هناك وساقوم برفعها لاحقاُ إنشالله مع مجموعة من الكتب في هذا المجال.
> لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير.



جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالي علي الاستجابة

[.h;l


----------



## susa (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسم الرفيعي (23 أكتوبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك.
> بعد التحية,
> تجدون على الروابط التالية محاضرات لمن يريد أن يدخل إلى عالم تصميم الجسور وفق الكود آشتو
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التاي السماني (24 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير علي المواضيع الشيقه


----------



## ST.ENG (24 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## mumtaz970 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم نحن ننتظر اكمال محاضرات الدورة بفارغ الصبر اخي م سامر عقيل


----------



## engali1554 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

محاظرات جميلة جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (27 أكتوبر 2014)

mumtaz970 قال:


> السلام عليكم نحن ننتظر اكمال محاضرات الدورة بفارغ الصبر اخي م سامر عقيل


 أنا أسف على التأخير...و لكن البارحة عدت إلى العراق... وسنكمل المحاضرات الاسبوع المقبل إنشالله...


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذ سامر العزيز....والله يعجز القلب عن شكرك وتقديرك لهذه المحاضرات الرائعة والتي قمت بتحمليها جميعا.واحب ان انوه الى انها تضاهي ما يتم شرحه في افضل الجامعات العالمية حيث اني احضر محاضرات لطلاب الماجستير في احدى الجامعات الكندية الان.وقد وجدت في محاضراتك شرحا اوفى وافضل من ذلك.....استاذ سامر انا ايضا من العراق وحاليا في كندا ومقبل ان شاء الله تعالى على عمل في مجال الجسور وصراحة لم اعمل في نطاق الجسور ابدا ولكن لدي خبرة ممتازة في برامج الساب والسيف والايتابس..ارجو ان ترشدني الى طريقة للاتصال بك لان لدي مقابلة بعد عدة ايام واحب ان استشيرك في سؤال لو سمحت والموضوع جدا جدا مهم ومستعجل.شكرا لك..


----------



## mumtaz970 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> أنا أسف على التأخير...و لكن البارحة عدت إلى العراق... وسنكمل المحاضرات الاسبوع المقبل إنشالله...


الحمد لله على العودة بالسلامة اخي م سامر عقيل .... بالمناسبة هناك موضوع اود ان اطرحه على حضرتك ويعود بالفائدة العلمية لبلدنا وشكراً واتمنى ان احصل على موقعك على الفيس بك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (28 أكتوبر 2014)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ سامر العزيز....والله يعجز القلب عن شكرك وتقديرك لهذه المحاضرات الرائعة والتي قمت بتحمليها جميعا.واحب ان انوه الى انها تضاهي ما يتم شرحه في افضل الجامعات العالمية حيث اني احضر محاضرات لطلاب الماجستير في احدى الجامعات الكندية الان.وقد وجدت في محاضراتك شرحا اوفى وافضل من ذلك.....استاذ سامر انا ايضا من العراق وحاليا في كندا ومقبل ان شاء الله تعالى على عمل في مجال الجسور وصراحة لم اعمل في نطاق الجسور ابدا ولكن لدي خبرة ممتازة في برامج الساب والسيف والايتابس..ارجو ان ترشدني الى طريقة للاتصال بك لان لدي مقابلة بعد عدة ايام واحب ان استشيرك في سؤال لو سمحت والموضوع جدا جدا مهم ومستعجل.شكرا لك..



شكرا لك...
اذا اردت و هناك سؤال محدد..يمكنك أن تراسلني هنا على الموقع و ترسل لي رسالة.... او اذا اردت ابعث لي برسالة على الايميل الخاص بي...
[email protected]
و سأقوم بالرد عليك باقرب وقت ممكن إنشالله.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (28 أكتوبر 2014)

mumtaz970 قال:


> الحمد لله على العودة بالسلامة اخي م سامر عقيل .... بالمناسبة هناك موضوع اود ان اطرحه على حضرتك ويعود بالفائدة العلمية لبلدنا وشكراً واتمنى ان احصل على موقعك على الفيس بك



اذا اردت و هناك موضوع محدد..يمكنك أن تراسلني هنا على الموقع و ترسل لي رسالة.... او اذا اردت ابعث لي برسالة على الايميل الخاص بي...​[email protected]
و سأقوم بالرد عليك باقرب وقت ممكن إنشالله.​


----------



## xi5x (2 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ابوالمجد ابوكريشة (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد التحية...
تجدون المحاضرة الرابعة بالديناميك و التي تخص حساب استجابة جملة SDOF تحت تأثير أنواع مختلفة من الحمولات الديناميكية ( نبضية, خطية , دورية..... الخ). على الرابط التالي...
http://www.4shared.com/office/9LluYVTVba/___25.html
اتمنى أن تكون فيها الفائدة المرجوة..

و المحاضرة القادمة سنبدأ إنشالله بالجمل متعددة درجات الحرية من النوع الأول ( جملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة معممة).

م.سـامر عقيـل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## mumtaz970 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك اخي م سامر عقيل ونرجوا ان تتفضل علينا بالمحاضرات الاخرى السابقة رقم 10 و9 و11و14 ....... ولك منا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## saloha (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد التحية،
المحاضرة الخامسة بالديناميك حول استجابة الجمل متعددة درجات الحرية من النوع الأول " درجة حرية واحدة معممة" على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/nmFL59jrba/___26.html
رغم سهولة هذه المحاضرة نسبياُ لكنها اساسية في فهم موضوع أنماط الاهتزاز اللازمة لتحليل الجمل متعددة درجات الحرية بالحالة العامة التي سيتم تناولها إنشالله في المحاضرة القادمة.

ارجو ان أكون قد وفقت فيها.


----------



## said ebeid (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hocinecsh (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hocinecsh (17 نوفمبر 2014)

merciii


----------



## mumtaz970 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور وفقك الله


----------



## م.عمير القليعي (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله العظيم خيرا بأحسن ما يجزي عباده المؤمنين وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## Ali_eisa_AlDloami (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمندس سامى


----------



## جودة2015 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس انس (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوور جدا م سامر وياريت اذا عندك محاضرات خاصة بتصيم الكمرات لاحقة الشد


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد التحية، 

وصلنا اليوم إلى أحد النقاط الأساسية وهو موضوع أنماط الاهتزاز في الجمل متعددة درجات الحرية.. والذي هو أساسي عند كل المهندسين الراغبين بفهم التحليل النمطي باستخدام طيف الاستجابة ( والذي هو عنوان المحاضرة القادمة إنشالله).

المحاضرة السادسة في الديناميك (استجابة الجمل متعددة درجات الحرية باستخدام أنماط الأهتزاز) على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/_5h37TYqba/___27.html
أرجو أن تكون هذه المحاضرة مفيدة.

م.ســامر عقيــل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

@ م.سامرعقيل
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا الله واياكم بما علمنا
ولا تحرمنا من كل جديد لديك


----------



## ahmed7788 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hachem Youssri (19 ديسمبر 2014)

Thank you very much ! jazaka allaho 5ayran.


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up:76:


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد التحية،
المحاضرة السابعة بالديناميك، وهي المحاضرة الأهم للمهندس المصمم .. كيفية تصميم المنشأت باستخدام طيف الاستجابة..على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/d2A8_AoHce/___28.html

أرجو ان تكون فيها الفائدة المرجوة.

م.ســامر عقيـل.
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## kiloNewton (28 ديسمبر 2014)

بانتظار المحاضرة 29 & 33


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالي خير الجزاء


----------



## mumtaz970 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك على هذه الجهود المتميزة


----------



## hesuna (30 ديسمبر 2014)

م . سامر الله يوفقك ويجزاك الجنة .. صراحة ما قصرت معانا أبدا وتسلم البطن اللي جابتك ياااخي


----------



## saleh_altahery (30 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال ونرجو الرد
كيف يتم التحميل من الروابط من موقع 4shard
لانني لم استطع التحميل


----------



## ibrahim ashour (30 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بالجهود الخيرة


----------



## ابراهيم طالب (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الصافى (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي م سامر ونتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من جهدك الطيب والمتجدد واتمنى عليك اكمال الجزء الاول بعد المحاضرة الثامنة لأني قرأت في سياق محاضراتك الاشارة الى المحاضرة التاسعة وهذا يعني وجودها واظن ان هناك اكثر من محاضرة اتمنى عليك انزالها لتتم الفائدة للمتابعين وليكتمل اجرك وفقك الله


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (17 يناير 2015)

مشكورين اخي متابعينك اول باول


----------



## mumtaz970 (18 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بك


----------



## moatzelbily (18 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يناير 2015)

مهندس سامر لدى سؤال أريد أن أطرحه عليك للمناقشة ومعذرة لأن خبرتى قليلة بهذا المجال فأشكرك مقدما على سعة صدرك ومناقشتك هذه النقطة

لنفرض لدينا جسر بطول 300 متر الركيزة من جهة اليمين ركيزة hinge والركيزة من أخر الجسر ركيزة مفصلية تسمح بالحركة فى أتجاه طول الجسر ( محور أكس) 
أى أن الجسر يمكن أن يتمدد ويتقلص بطول 300 متر

سوف أقوم بتطبيق الأحمال الاتية :
1- فرق درجات الحرارة ولتكن 40 درجة مئوية بحسب هيئة الطرق والمواصلات بدبى ( لنفرض الجسر يتمدد وينكمش +5سم & - 5سم)
2- لنفرض أن الجسر نتيجة لتطبيق حمولة ال post tension سوف يتقلص بطول 10 سم ( مثلا)
3- لنفرض الجسر سوف يتأثر بال shrinkage نتيجة لعملية الإماه والحرارة التى تنبعث من الخرسانة أثناء الصب (فهذه الحركة ستكون + /- 70 مم) مثلا

وسؤالى الان كيف يتم تحديد موضع الركيزة Roller Bearing أثناء التنفيذ إذ أنه لنفرض أننا نقوم بتثبيت الركيزة عند درجة حرارة 40 مثلا ولنفرض أن الركيزة فى هذه الحالة بالنسبة لمركز الحركة الخاص بالركيزة عند النقطة صفر بينما المفروض أن النقطة صفر للركيزة تكون متمركزة مع النقطة بالجسر التى تكون التشكلات بالجسر بصفر

هذه المشكلة دائما أفكر فيها ولا أصل فيها لحل 


فنظريا نحن نقول مجموع الحركات للركيزة = مثلا ( حركة الحرارة + حركة تشكلات الخرسانة + حركة البوست تنشن ) = 100 مم مثلا
وبالتالى سنضع ركيزة تسمح بالحركة للإمام وللخلف بأتجاه طول الجسر ( محور أكس) ما قيمته سالب/موجب 100مم
لكن ذلك يفترض أن نقطة تثبيت الجسر مع الركيزة هى النقطة التى تكون تشكلات الجسر = صفر
ومركز الحركة للركيزة ( نقطة صفر = لا حركة على الركيزة) متطابقة مع نفس نقطة الصفر بالجسر
ولكن عمليا لا يمكن حدوث ذلك 
فمثلا لو الحرارة 50 معناها الجسر متمدد والعكس صحيح
فكيف نتغلب عبى هذه المشكلة؟
وما هى الإشتراطات التى يجب مراعاتها أثناء تثبيت هذا النوع من الركائز ( ومن وجهة نظر الحركة النسبية بين الجسر والركيزة أثناء التثبيت) ؟
أنتظر رأيك وتحليلك لهذة النقطة ومعذرة لو كنت لم أوضح السؤال بالشكل المطلوب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يناير 2015)

^^


----------



## dman (24 يناير 2015)

الركيزة لا تتحرك تحت تأثير حركة الحرارة + حركة تشكلات الخرسانة + حركة البوست تنشن والذي يتحرك هو Decks. تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس سامر لدى سؤال أريد أن أطرحه عليك للمناقشة ومعذرة لأن خبرتى قليلة بهذا المجال فأشكرك مقدما على سعة صدرك ومناقشتك هذه النقطة
> 
> لنفرض لدينا جسر بطول 300 متر الركيزة من جهة اليمين ركيزة hinge والركيزة من أخر الجسر ركيزة مفصلية تسمح بالحركة فى أتجاه طول الجسر ( محور أكس)
> أى أن الجسر يمكن أن يتمدد ويتقلص بطول 300 متر
> ...



صباح الخير استاذ ميشيل...وأسف على انقطاعي عن المنتدى في الأسبوعين الماضيين... لكنني بدأت بتجهيز محاضرات الجزء الخاص بالزلازل "بعد محاضرات الديناميك السابقة" و هذا أخذ كل وقتي.

بالنسبة لسؤالك ... 
بداية كما تعلم فإن المصمم يضع حرارة إنشاء قريبة من الحرارة الوسطية في المنطقة المدروسة ومن ثم يأخذ فرق درجة الحرارة العظمى و الصغرى لحساب قيمة التمدد أو التقلص المتوقعة.
ثانياً : إن مسافة الحركة لا تكون متساوية بالإتجاهين (زيادة و نقصاناً) حيث أن تشوه الانكماش و التقاصر الناتج عن تطبيق سبق الإجهاد يكون في إتجاه واحد (نقصان) .. بينما أثر الحرارة قد يكون زيادة أو نقصان .. وبالتالي فإن المحصلة لن تكون نفسها بالإتجاهين.

يجب ان نوضح الموضوع من جهة التصميم و من ثم التنفيذ...
*بالنسبة للمصمم:*


بالنسبة لعرض الفاصل فإن علاقة تحديد عرض الفاصل يدخل فيها درجة حرارة الإنشاء المتوقعة ( انظر المثال 2 في الملف المرفق حول كيفية أخذ درجة حرارة الإنشاء بعين الاعتبار). 
بالنسبة للمسند: فإن مسافة الانتقال الأفقي الكلي الناتجة بعد تثبيت المسند و الدوران المرافق هي معاملات أساسية في تصميم المسند ( في حالة المساند المطاطية فإن قيمة الانتقال الأفقي والدوران تدخل في تحقيق تشوه القص المسموح و قيمة الضغط الاستثماري المسموح و تحقيق الاستقرار) 
*بالنسبة للتنفيذ:*
يجب وضع المساند وفق الأبعاد و الموافقة لدرجة حرارة المشار إليها في التصميم و مواصفات هذه المساند وفقاً لبرشور الشركة المصنعة.
و حسب الكود آشتو فإنه يسمح فقط باختلاف 3mm في الموقع و 0.02- 0.05 (حسب الحالة) للدوران.

الآن جوهر سؤالك حول حالة اختلاف درجة حرارة التنفيذ عن تلك المحسوب عليها بشكل كبير, سأورد لك رأي الخاص بالموضوع.

إن موضوع درجة الحرارة يؤثر على عرض الفاصل المطلوب (وهذا قد يؤثر على عرض منطقة الاستناد الأدنى المطلوبة , لكن هذا مستبعد عملياً لأنه عادة عرض منطقة الاستناد يكون عادة كبير و أكبر بكثير من المطلوب) ... كما يؤثر على تصميم المساند نفسها... ويؤثر على درجة الحرارة التصميمية للجسر إذا كان توضع المساند لا تسمح بالتمدد بشكل كامل وهذا قلما يحدث عملياً و خاصة من أجل الجسور الكبيرة ( كما في حالة الجسور المستمرة المنحنية أو القوسية الغير مقررة... الخ. التي لا مهرب من دراسة أثر الحرارة).

إن المشكلة الأساسية في حالة التنفيذ والجسر خاضع لدرجة حرارة كبيرة وهو بحالة تمدد أو تقلص مؤقتة لا توافق درجة الحرارة الوسطية المعتمدة هي موضوع أثر هذا الانتقال الأولي الذي سينتج على المساند بعد العودة للوضع الموافق لدرجة الحرارة التصميمية. حيث أن عرض الفاصل سيتم التحكم به بسهولة من خلال إعادة حسابه و من ثم اعتماد القيمة الجديدة للفاصل ( وخاصة إذا كانت حالة حرارة التنفيذ أقل بكثير من الوسطية التصميمية لأنها قد تتطلب زيادة عرض الفاصل قليلاً) .


من أجل الجسور العادية.. فإنها لن تسبب عادة مشكلة كبيرة طالما أن قيمة الفرق الناتج عن التشوه الحراري بين درجة الحرارة المعتمدة و الموجودة..فرق صغير.
إذا كان الجسر خاص و بمجاز كبير فأنا أفضل الالتزام بشروط درجة حرارة التنفيذ المقترحة من قبل المصمم و الشركة المصنعة.
في حالة الاضطرار لهذه الحالة ..يتم التنفيذ في أفضل وقت قريب من درجة الحرارة المطلوبة... ويجب الرجوع للمصمم لتحديد موقع جديد للمساند يأخذ بعين الاعتبار وجود انتقال أولي ناتج عن التمدد الحراري للجسر و دراسة هل من المسموح في المسند المعتمد أن يتم وضع هذا التشوه الأولي ( حيث انه لنوع المسند المعتمد دور مهم .. فقد لا أفضل أن يتم ذلك في حالة مساند مطاطية لأن ذلك يعني إنه عند عودة الجسر لوضعه الطبيعي في الحرارة العادية سيكون المسند تحت تشوه قص وبالتالي فإن قيمة التشوه التصميمية ستكون مختلفة عند تغير درجة الحرارة عن تلك المحسوبة وبالتالي لابد من إعادة التحقق على المساند في هذه الحالة... بينما قد يكون مقبول إذا كان المسند فولاذي قابل للحركة و سماحية الحركة للمسند تغطي المسافة المطلوبة في الشروط الجديدة).

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يناير 2015)

dman قال:


> الركيزة لا تتحرك تحت تأثير حركة الحرارة + حركة تشكلات الخرسانة + حركة البوست تنشن والذي يتحرك هو Decks. تقبل تحياتي


بداية أشكرك على مشاركتك وإن أذن لى المهندس سامر بالتعليق على مشاركتك 
بحسب ما أعرف فالركيزة تتكون من جزءان 
الجزء الأول مثبت بال الدعامة الرأسية للجسر وهى طبعا لا تتحرك 
والجزء الثانى من الركيزة مثبت مع جسم الجسر أو ال decking
وبحسب نوع الحركة المسموحة بالركيزة يتحرك الجزء العلوى منها مع ال decking
ونقاشنا هنا يدور حول المسافة النسبية بين السطح العلوى والسطح السفلى للركيزة وقت الإنشاء إذ أن درجة الحرارة وقت الإنشاء سيكون لها تأثير سواء بتمدد أو إنكماش الجسر
وهذا ما أجاب عليه م سامر 

وأترك بقية الشرح والتعليق لأستاذى القدير م سامر (مبدع الهندسة المدنية)

تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (26 يناير 2015)

*
جزاك الله عنا الفضل الكبير*


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (31 يناير 2015)

بعد التحية:
سنحاول أن نبدأ بالجزء الخاص بموضوع التحليل الزلزالي ...

نبدأ باساسيات علم السيسمولوجيا (علم الزلازل) اللازمة للمهندس المصمم ..مثل نظرية تكتونيك الصفائح ... مالفرق بين الشدة والقدر الزلزالي.. الفرق بين الخطر والخطورة الزلزالية... الخ.

الجزء الأول من المحاضرة 30 يتحدث عن اساسيات علم الزلازل على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/76tXs7ZKce/_30___.html 

تحياتي.

م.سامر عقيل


----------



## parasismic (31 يناير 2015)

*استفسار حول السجل الزلزالي الزمني و خصائصه الديناميكية*



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بعد التحية:
> سنحاول أن نبدأ بالجزء الخاص بموضوع التحليل الزلزالي ...
> 
> نبدأ باساسيات علم السيسمولوجيا (علم الزلازل) اللازمة للمهندس المصمم ..مثل نظرية تكتونيك الصفائح ... مالفرق بين الشدة والقدر الزلزالي.. الفرق بين الخطر والخطورة الزلزالية... الخ.
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله الذي جعل في الأمة أساتذة و مهندسين أكفاء و مبادرين لنشر العلم في العالم العربي متبعين في ذلك التدرج في طرح المعلومة متوخين في ذلك التأصيل العلمي، وانها لميزة لا تتوفر الا عند الملمين و المتخصصين- لقد استفدنا كثيرا منكم فبارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله. 
تطرقت أستاذنا الفاضل في الصفحة 11 من المحاضرة 30 الى دراسة الخطورة الزلزالية و مدى أهميتها لامداد المهندس بالمعطيات اللازمة كقيم التسارعات الأعظمية، مبرزا الكيفية و الخطوات العامة لايجاد هذه التسارعات و من ثم وضع خريطة زلزالية الموقع أو البلد الحاوية على قيم التسارعات كما تفضلت.

*استفسار حول السجل الزلزالي الزمني و خصائصه الديناميكية
للقيام بالتصميم وفق طريقة السجلات الزمنية ( المتوفرة في موقع PEER مثلا)، من المهم بمكان اجراء عملية matching وليكن مع الطيف المحلي الموافق للزلزال التصميمي DBE (الموافق لزمن عودة يساوي تقريبا 475 عاما) مع اعتبار البعد البؤري ونوع تربة التأسيس. 

-زيادة على ما ذكر ماهي الخصائص المحتملة الأخرى المتعلقة بالزلزال المعتمد التي يمكن أن تؤثر في استجابة المباني، هل الشكل الديناميكي للتسارع الزلزالي الأرضي أم السرعة الزلزالية؟ (فكما تعرف، تأثير السجلات الزمنية على الهياكل يختلف من نوع لآخر).

-ما الفرق من حيث الخصائص الديناميكية بين الزلازل ذات البعد البؤري القريب و البعيد و ما نوع النتائج المترتبة لكل منها على المباني؟

-بما تتعلق خاصية input energy؟ وجدتها في أحد المراجع و لا أدري بما تتعلق من حيث الخصائص الديناميكية للزلازل، فلا زلت أعاني من نقص المفاهيم حول هذا الموضوع.

و في الأخير أرجو من حضرتك استكمال هذا الموضوع الشيق و ان كان لديك متسع من الوقت التطرق لمواضيع متقدمة في الهندسة الزلزالية.

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## goldlion (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
سيتم المتابعه باذن الله


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (2 فبراير 2015)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الحمد لله الذي جعل في الأمة أساتذة و مهندسين أكفاء و مبادرين لنشر العلم في العالم العربي متبعين في ذلك التدرج في طرح المعلومة متوخين في ذلك التأصيل العلمي، وانها لميزة لا تتوفر الا عند الملمين و المتخصصين- لقد استفدنا كثيرا منكم فبارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله.
> تطرقت أستاذنا الفاضل في الصفحة 11 من المحاضرة 30 الى دراسة الخطورة الزلزالية و مدى أهميتها لامداد المهندس بالمعطيات اللازمة كقيم التسارعات الأعظمية، مبرزا الكيفية و الخطوات العامة لايجاد هذه التسارعات و من ثم وضع خريطة زلزالية الموقع أو البلد الحاوية على قيم التسارعات كما تفضلت.
> ...



بداية شكرا لك على كلامك الجميل..
بالحقيقة الأسئلة المطروحة ممتازة.. لكنها تحتاج الكثير من الوقت و الشرح لتغطيتها... وسوف أحاول أن أقوم باختصار الاجابة الأن ... على ان أعود لذلك فيما بعد عند توفر الوقت للإسهاب في التفاصيل لاحقاً..

*1*- كما تعلم بداية إن عملية الماتش Matchin Spectral أصبحت متاحة حالياً و تعتبر بديل جيد عن طريقة المعايرة Scaling ... بدءا من طريقة العالم Preumont عام 1984 وحتى تطوير الطرق باستخدام تحويل فورييه المعروف.....و الآن هناك العديد من البرامج التي يمكن أن تقوم بموضوع الماتش لسجلات زمنية نحو الطيف الهدف (*Target Response Spectrum)*... او تولد سجلات وهمية مطابقة للطيف التصميمي...
بالحالة العامة فإن التسارع هو الذي له الدور الأكبر.. لكن في بعض الحالات يكون للسرعة دور مهم إذا كان دور اهتزاز المنشأ واقع ضمن المنطقة الحساسة من الطيف للسرعة أو كنت تستخدم مخمدات لزجة والتي يكون للسرعة دور كبير في استجابتها.... إذا كان المنشأ دور اهتزاز كبير جداً يصبح موضوع الانتقال هو المسيطر بتحديد الاستجابة.
لكن أحب أن أقول أن لطبيعة السجل الزمني دور مهم ..... لكنه ليس الوحيد.. فلمدة الزلزال دور مهم أيضاً.. ويمكنك ملاحظة ذلك تحليليا... طبق تحليل ديناميك لا خطي على إطار من اجل سجلين زمنيين لهما نفس التسارع الأعظمي لكن بزمن مختلف ..وخذ بعين الاعتبار موضوع تدهور المقاومة مع الحمولات الدورية المعكوسة وانظر للنتائج وستتوضح أثر ذلك... كما أن لزاوية ورود الموجة الزلزالية بالنسبة للمجاور الرئيسية للمنشأ دور مهم في خلق استجابة فتلية في بعض الحالات حتى لو كان المنشاة متناظرة.

*2*- بالنسبة لموضوع القرب من الفالق:
أ- بسبب تأثير الأمواج الزلزالية الباطنية بشكل مباشر على هذه المنشآت يجعل شكل السجل الزمني للزلزال أقرب للحمولة النبضية من الحمولة الدورية... وبالطبع هذا ينعكس على كل شي.... 
ب - تزداد قيمة نسبة المركبة الشاقولية إلى المركبة الأفقية للزلزال في المناطق القريبة من الفوالق.. واستطيع أن اقول أن النسبة المقترحة (2/3) هي أقل من الحقيقية في كثير من الحالات وخاصة تلك الموافقة لدور اهتزاز صغير. 
ج - كثير من الأبحاث تثبت أن الطريقة الستاتيكية قد تعطي نتائج غير دقيقة او صحيحة في هذه الحالة ولا بد من اللجوء للتحليل الديناميكي اللاخطي... لكن ذلك مازال مستبعد حالياً من الناحية العملية... وفي الحقيقية أنا لست مقتنع بإمكانية استخدام طريقة طيف الاستجابة المعتمدة بالكودUBC97 من أجل هذه الحالة لكنها تبقى جيدة بغياب طرق أخرى فعالة.


3- موضوع التصميم المبنى على الطاقة.. موضوع كبير .. وسأحاول تخصيص احد المحاضرات لهذا الموضوع.. والموضوع ليس فقط طاقة مدخلة... لانك يإجراء تكامل علاقة التوازن الديناميكية المعروفة ستحصل على علاقة توازن للطاقة المعروفة ومن خلال دراسة الطاقة المدخلة و كيفية توزيعها يمكن التنبؤ بطريقة استجابة المنشأة :

الطاقة المدخلة (عمل القوة الزلزالية) = الطاقة الحركية (عمل قوة العطالة) + الطاقة المبددة (عمل قوة التخامد في المفاصل لدنة والمخمدات) و طاقة كامنة (عمل قوة المرونة).

م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## united 99 (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد نزيه السماحي (18 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## parasismic (18 فبراير 2015)

*Development of Modern Prestressed Concrete Bridges in Japan*

السلام عليكم

*
Development of Modern Prestressed Concrete
Bridges in Japan
*​Hiroshi Mutsuyoshi1, Nguyen Duc HAI1 and S.V.T. Janaka Perera1
1Structural Material Lab, Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering,
Saitama University

​​​​_Prestressed concrete (PC) is being used all over the world in the construction of bridge structures. In Japan, the application of PC was first introduced in the 1950s, and since then, the construction of PC bridges has grown dramatically. This is largely due to several advantages such as lower initial and life-cycle cost compared to steel bridges, and superior characteristics concerning economical and aesthetical aspects compared to reinforced concrete bridges. However, many PC bridges have been deteriorating even before their designed service-life due to corrosion and other environmental effects. Therefore, the durability has become a particular concern and should be seriously considered in the design and construction of PC bridges. In Japan, a number of innovative techniques have been developed to enhance both the structural performance and the durability of PC bridges. These
include the development of new materials such as pre-grouted internal tendon, high-strength concrete and structural systems such as external prestressing, highly eccentric external tendons, extradosed prestressing and corrugated steel web. This paper presents an overview of such innovated technologies of PC bridges including a brief detail of their development and background as well as their applications in the actual construction projects_.

* 
المواضيع الموجودة في الملف المرفق
*
*Development of Innovative Materials for PC Bridges
*​​*Pre-Grouted Prestressing Tendon
*​​*High-Strength Concrete
*​​*Development of Modern Structural Systems in PC Bridges
*​​*PC Bridges with Highly Eccentric External Tendons
*​​*Extradosed PC Bridges
*​​*Approximated Design Method for Stay Cables
*​​*Corrugated Steel Web Bridges
*​​​

Conclusions
Recent techniques in design and construction of PC bridges in Japan were presented in this paper, with emphasis on their background and development as well as their applications in actual structures. Not only to improve the structural properties in terms of safety, aesthetic and economical aspects, such innovated technologies were developed to enhance the long term durability, which is becoming one of the serious problems in concrete structures nowadays.
Considering the development of new construction materials,
the application of pregrouted internal tendons and use of low-shrinkage HSC were discussed. In light of new structural systems, external prestressing with highly eccentric tendons and extradosed prestressing are excellent examples of a wider use of external prestressing technology to achieve a PC bridge with improved structural performance as well as cost-effective outlook. The corrugated steel webs, which take advantages of steel and concrete, have proved to be one of promising solutions that can reduce the selfweight of main girders, thereby enabling the use of longer spans and reduction of construction cost.

​رابط تحميل الملف كاملا

 http://www.masterbuilder.co.in/data/edata/Articles/July2013/114.pdf

أرجو أن تجدوا فيها الفائدة في انتظار محاضرات تصميم الجسور لفضيلة الدكتور سامر 
تحياتي


----------



## محمودشمس (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
على الرابط ادناه جميع المحاضرات المرفوعة بواسطة الباشمهندس سامر عقيل من البداية وحتى تاريخ اليوم 26-فبراير-2015
https://www.mediafire.com/?fos351xyg9m32zn


----------



## anass81 (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم

بناء على رغبة المهندس سامر , سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع نظراً لانشغال المهندس سامر في هذه الفترة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 نوفمبر 2015)

للرفع ..
تحياتي


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (23 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (27 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 أبريل 2019)

جزى الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر الجزاء كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهم في هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا العمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## hawkar87 (14 أبريل 2019)

بارك الله بيك


----------

